# Shelled clams/mussels



## luvs (Sep 7, 2008)

i've a bag of frozen, shelled clams. also a bag of mussels.
i found a recipe fer seafood stew/tomato broth, 'cept i'll be stuck with leftover shellfish.
besides chowder, i'm uncertain.
thanks!!!
-luvs


----------



## Jeekinz (Sep 7, 2008)

White, garlicy linguini.


----------



## luvs (Sep 7, 2008)

sounds yummy, jeeks!!


----------



## BreezyCooking (Sep 7, 2008)

I second the pasta idea.  Nine times out of ten it's what I do with leftover clams &/or mussels.

To make it easy on myself, I keep a can (or jar) of commercial white clam sauce on hand in the pantry & then just tweak it with extra-virgin olive oil, minced garlic, chopped Italian flat-leaf parsley, etc., plus, of course, my extra shellfish.


----------



## quicksilver (Sep 7, 2008)

Leftovers. Did someone say leftovers? Never in my house, but i like Jeekin's idea. Can't go wrong with pasta and seafood and garlic and wine.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Sep 7, 2008)

Lol!!  Yeah, we never have more than a handful or so of leftovers, if that, which is why I simply add those little strays to tweaked white clam sauce.  There are never enough left over to really do anything else with.


----------



## AllenOK (Sep 8, 2008)

Normally, I would second the idea of sauteing, with lots of garlic and/or shallots, in a buttery white wine sauce over pasta.

That said, how about making a nice, cheesy, stuffing and stuffing some porto's with them?


----------



## BigDog (Sep 8, 2008)

Growing up, my dad would clean them (they were right out of the sand), put them in a pot and cover them with water, and boil until they opened/were done. They were then dunked liberally in melted butter and consumed (by him - I can't stand the thought of the sand in the stomach).


----------



## expatgirl (Sep 17, 2008)

Seafood marinara..........you can freeze it.........I'm having 6 people over on Sunday.......it's so easy and so good......basically shhhhhhhhhhhhh don't tell anyone a good jarred or canned sauce.........NOT Ragu........cook some onions and garlic ahead of time.......add some jarred rooms (fresh cost you your firstborn) I don't add much else but you could..........I feel so guilty and it's so good.......the recipe calls for artichoke hearts but that is such an iffy item here...........you guys need to go inside your stores and kiss the floors.......I will NEVER take an American grocery for granted........along with bread, good salad, and zucchini........we're set.....


----------



## Cornelius (Oct 19, 2008)

quicksilver said:


> Leftovers. Did someone say leftovers? Never in my house, but i like Jeekin's idea. Can't go wrong with pasta and seafood and garlic and wine.



Haha, you beat me to it. I was going to say that left over clams and mussels was an oxymoron, at least in my house.


----------



## Cornelius (Oct 19, 2008)

BigDog said:


> Growing up, my dad would clean them (they were right out of the sand), put them in a pot and cover them with water, and boil until they opened/were done. They were then dunked liberally in melted butter and consumed (by him - I can't stand the thought of the sand in the stomach).



Hmm. That's too bad. Bivalves don't have to be sandy. A local market keeps them live in a tank with constantly recycled and filtered salt water. The ones purchased there are never sandy, at least in my experience.  

As for the ones captured in the wild, I've had good luck putting them in buckets of sea water with enough cornmeal in the bottom for them to burrow in. The cornmeal displaces the sand, and the clams "bread" themselves on the inside. 

Some people have good luck with keeping them in a sink full of fresh water. I've never tried it, but apparently clams are less susceptible to sudden death from that than are saltwater fish.

I've also read about putting a stainless utensil, like a large metal spoon in the sink so the water from the tap runs down it and into the sink. That, the author claimed, creates an electrostatic charge in the water that causes the clams to release the sand. I've never tried it, but I would love to hear from someone who has.  

In any event I hope you have gotten over your squeamishness regarding sand in these tasty little morsels. However, I agree, biting into a mollusk and having tiny rocks in your mouth as a result is less than pleasant. But aside from some possible wear and tear on your molars, it really won't hurt you.


----------



## expatgirl (Oct 19, 2008)

Cornelius said:


> Hmm. That's too bad. Bivalves don't have to be sandy. A local market keeps them live in a tank with constantly recycled and filtered salt water. The ones purchased there are never sandy, at least in my experience.
> 
> As for the ones captured in the wild, I've had good luck putting them in buckets of sea water with enough cornmeal in the bottom for them to burrow in. The cornmeal displaces the sand, and the clams "bread" themselves on the inside.
> 
> ...


when are you coming over........?????


----------



## expatgirl (Oct 19, 2008)

by the way, Cornelius, if there is an electrostatic charge it's cause by my hubby........heheheheh........


----------



## DramaQueen (Oct 19, 2008)

Jeekinz said:


> White, garlicy linguini.


 
*I couldn't have offered a better suggestion.  There is nothing like garlic, seafood linguini.    Hooray for leftovers.*


----------

